# will b13 sentra front bumper fit nx 2000?



## Guest (Sep 1, 2002)

someone please let me know if you can fit a b13 sentra front bumper on the b13 nx 2000 because they are the same length and width and the same chassis...i was wondering because they make tight bumpers for the sentras, and very few for the nx...
thanks!!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

wouldn't that look funny? roundish Vs squarish?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2002)

i seen this one that made a sentra look kinda roundish..thats why i was wondering...


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*fitting*

yeah u can make it fit , u would have to cut it in the middle like halfway(if its fiberglass) then mold it on and bondo it up ...its alot of work


----------

